# Ice Auger Gone Wild



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I love it:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Whoa! That looks dangerous!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Christine reincarnated as an auger... _(O)_ :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow really dangerous... but using the tarp to stop it was brilliant.


-DallanC


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Rodeo!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

:shock: Stick a seat on it and charge admission! :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ton_Def said:


> :shock: Stick a seat on it and charge admission! :shock:


 :mrgreen: Hee Haw!!!


----------

